# Another Bow - Knot Scarf



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is beautiful Helen. I love the shade of red you've chosen x :thumbup:


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

I love this Helen - could you tell me where to find the pattern please.


----------



## Dar19Knits (Jul 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

birkdaleknitter said:


> I love this Helen - could you tell me where to find the pattern please.


Hi,
Here t'is
http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks lovely Helen, red is one of my favourite colours too,what colour next. I remember my Mum knitting these,and she had them in all different colours


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

That came out beautiful - sure would make a great Christmas present


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think your changes look beautiful - it lays so nicely in the 'knot" - very pretty.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

And for Christmas this year: the nieces and their little daughters get these scarves! Love the color on this one. Thanks again for sharing. Happy Needling. jb


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this. Wow an easy gift to keep on hand for those unexpected extra house guests. My children love to bring friends over for everything.....


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi Helen,
Love this scarf the best as I red is my favorite color! The changes are nice too. Thanks for posting again...
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

The colours are endless, thank you Helen for the Pattern..I knitted this yellow bow scarf today.
The colour yellow is supposed to be a Healing colour<3


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful! I have one question. Did you make the scarf longer than it calls for? It looks a blit longer than the original and I like it but don't want to mess it up if I make it.


----------



## Carol L. (Jan 31, 2011)

Ok. now I love the red scarf the best. Love the edging change and how that one small change really makes the whole scarf just pop. Of course the red color really helps too. Like the change on this one. Thanks for sharing this one too. 
Carol L.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> The scarf is beautiful! I have one question. Did you make the scarf longer than it calls for? It looks a blit longer than the original and I like it but don't want to mess it up if I make it.


The pattern says 12 inches but I measured around my neck and made it about 15 inches, I don't have a fat neck (maybe a few turkey wrinkles) I guess it really depends on the size of the person you are knitting it for.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Thanks, I am a plus size woman and I think that I will increase the length also. It really is beautiful and different!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

The length is entirely up to the knitter,I do not like anything too tight around my neck,so I made my bow scarf longer,very easy to knit..make sure at the beginning of every row you slip the first stitch,this will give a nice even edge. My Mum taught me that years ago,and I always do that with whatever I knit.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Another just finished


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

How pretty Helen,pretty colours, I have never knitted with this kind of yarn,is it nice to knit with,and how much did it take to knit like 1 or 2 balls.
I am going to the Wool shop tomorrow,so will look at the different yarns..well done..I like it, is very pretty.

Cheers,
Jacqui


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

These scarves are all beautiful, really must try them, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

very, very nice, so is the yellow one!


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> How pretty Helen,pretty colours, I have never knitted with this kind of yarn,is it nice to knit with,and how much did it take to knit like 1 or 2 balls.
> I am going to the Wool shop tomorrow,so will look at the different yarns..well done..I like it, is very pretty.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jacqui


Hi Jacqui,
It is quite easy to knit with but do not drop a stitch as it is extremely hard to find again. It takes just over a 50g ball, 3 balls would make 2 scarves. It is not expensive I usually pay $1 per ball on special but normally only around $1.50. There are so many pretty colours in the furry yarns.
Good luck
Cheers Helen


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.


Ve3ry nice. Do you have a pattern for this scarf?


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Shall check the yarns out tomorrow..yes what a nightmare to drop a stitch...BUGGA!! lol


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

MegK31 said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.
> ...


Here is the link it is a free pattern
http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.


Helen, what kind of yarn did you use on this one? Did you use "fun fur" on the others? They are all lovely!


----------



## birkdaleknitter (Apr 30, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I love this Helen - could you tell me where to find the pattern please.
> ...


Thanks heaps Helen.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Very pretty. Love the color and I DO think I like the stockinette and border - maybe just a little dressier.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

edithann said:


> Helen Hawkins said:
> 
> 
> > Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.
> ...


Hi Edie,
Ity is just a double knit or worsted weight yarn
Cheers Helen


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Very very nice!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I love your pattern changes, they make a huge difference. I made this pattern for a friend using garter stitch but your changes look a lot nicer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have saved this pattern in my "to be done" list and I think I'm going to have to move it up to #1 because of all the beautiful ones you guys have made. They all just look so yummy! Love the color choices.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice! I made a bunch of these for a craft show last year. I added a crocheted flower to each one. I put a clip on the back so I could just clip it on.

Renate


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.


I love this pattern, it has been around since I was a little girl. Beautiful work. My favourite colour. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I really like this one. The red is great and I think you are right, stockinette with garter st. border is very nice looking.


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice. I like this. May have to try one of these before winter ... which, after all this heat, still seems a long way away. But given Minnesota, it's just around the corner.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I like it a lot nice job


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.


Beautiful work honey


----------



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

missmolly said:


> That is beautiful Helen. I love the shade of red you've chosen x :thumbup:


I also agree with missmolly.....It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I have knitted this scarf often. We know it as a Bowling Scarf as it is always knitted in white to match the grey and white of the outfits we wear when lawn bowling and the weather is cold which it is often in Scotland. It does look lovely in the other colours. Think I will get one on the needles for myself in a nice bright colour.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

awesome work!.. thinking Carons simply soft in navy blue to go with my skirts...thank u for shareing !


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love RED.


----------



## Robbiejo (Mar 25, 2011)

HI All
The first few letters on the left side of the instruction page are not coming up....can't see size needles and number of stitches, etc. Could someone re-print the pattern so I can copy it? I love the pattern!
Robbiejo


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Beautiful Helen and I love red and purple...LOL


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Robbiejo said:


> HI All
> The first few letters on the left side of the instruction page are not coming up....can't see size needles and number of stitches, etc. Could someone re-print the pattern so I can copy it? I love the pattern!
> Robbiejo


Hi Have you printed it out? Mine printed ok x


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice bow knot scarves.

Heleh, the garter stich border certainly does set off the stocking stitch. Nice. 

Kiwi's yellow looks so soft and comforting.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful scarf! I love the change you made to the pattern, I made one for my mom using garter stitch , but I like the stockinette version much better. Love your color choice. I made mine in a light lavender using fingering weight yarn, as we live in AZ and don't need much bulk in our clothing.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

nanswoolies said:


> Very nice! I made a bunch of these for a craft show last year. I added a crocheted flower to each one. I put a clip on the back so I could just clip it on.
> 
> Renate


Wow! What a nice idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Very pretty in both the red and the yellow colors!!!


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> The colours are endless, thank you Helen for the Pattern..I knitted this yellow bow scarf today.
> The colour yellow is supposed to be a Healing colour<3


Beautiful color choice! I love bright colors.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

great scarf, love that color beautiful. 

thanks diana


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Love this...nice choice of colors.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Helen: Very beautiful, love the color.


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> The colours are endless, thank you Helen for the Pattern..I knitted this yellow bow scarf today.
> The colour yellow is supposed to be a Healing colour<3


That's just beautiful!!! Love the color and you mentioned it only took you one day. Best I get off this computer and try this with some angora yarn I have left over.


----------



## kgardenseed (Feb 18, 2011)

I like it too. Good job.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Angora would be gorgeous..and so cozy,you will have to show us when you finish<3


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I think I like the stockinette stitch with the garter stitch border best too. :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the link for the pattern.


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

Wonderful for people who have arthritis in the neck. Will be a tremendous help


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

beautiful work never knew about the healing colour great to know and its a colour i never wear.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

beautiful work never knew about the healing colour great to know and its a colour i never wear.


----------



## kim_collar (Apr 19, 2011)

Very Pretty


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Colour Therapy


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.charmsoflight.com/healing/colour-healing.html


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Colour Therapy


For you Aine


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love the color and the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## time2smile (Aug 2, 2011)

I have one like this that has been in my family since at least 1950. I know we (my sisters and I) wore it around our heads as well, with the inserted tie under our chins. I have a newer pattern that is very similar that was free with the purchase of Koigu yarn which calls for increasing (doubling, actually) the number of stitches after the tunnel so the the wrap is much wider. This center portion is knit in a K3 P1 pattern on one row and K2 *P1 K3* on the way back across, creating a lovely ribbing of sorts. I have made several recently which I am planning to let my 20-something children hand out to homeless people in our area.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

time2smile said:


> I have one like this that has been in my family since at least 1950. I know we (my sisters and I) wore it around our heads as well, with the inserted tie under our chins. I have a newer pattern that is very similar that was free with the purchase of Koigu yarn which calls for increasing (doubling, actually) the number of stitches after the tunnel so the the wrap is much wider. This center portion is knit in a K3 P1 pattern on one row and K2 *P1 K3* on the way back across, creating a lovely ribbing of sorts. I have made several recently which I am planning to let my 20-something children hand out to homeless people in our area.


I would like to see your pattern or a picture it sounds pretty.Kathy


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Don't be shy timetosmile..share the pattern lol I have never really got into knitting scarves,but there are some real pretty ones now that can make an outfit look really chic


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

really beautiful
June


----------



## time2smile (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think I can share the pattern here as it is copyrighted by Patternworks. I bet it is still available there - I tried to check this morning, but somehow I cannot connect to their site right now. But I did take some photos!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice time..no you are doing nothing wrong..it was always a free pattern anyway.."They coming to take you away away they coming to take you away lol


----------



## Shirley123 (Apr 8, 2011)

I will have to ask my mum who is 85 if she still has a pattern she had,though won't be visiting yet.I was born in 1950,like the scarf.Ha,ha.It looks in better condition than me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful. Really like the way you made it.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Your scarf is beautiful. I've made this several times and then rip it out. I don't like the way the join comes out on mine. Any tips on how to start the stockinet st part and make it tidy. Thank you in advance. Sue


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

That looks better.Not a big fan on garter stitghes


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

Helen - I love the variations on the scarf that you did!!!! Thanks for posting them to give us more ideas. I am going to try to those ideas next. Hope I can match them. I'm going to try to do one like yours now. I am a relatively new knitter and wanted something a little different for a birthday gift this weekend (my cousin who is turning 90 Sunday) so decided to try it in feather and fan to make it a little more feminine looking. See what you think......


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good job, different and pretty.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

The garter stitch border is a good idea. It not only gives it a more finished look but prevents curling.
Seed stitch or moss stitch are other alternatives to garter stitch.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

That is really attractive and nicer than the garter stitch one.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

luckyginger said:


> Helen - I love the variations on the scarf that you did!!!! Thanks for posting them to give us more ideas. I am going to try to those ideas next. Hope I can match them. I'm going to try to do one like yours now. I am a relatively new knitter and wanted something a little different for a birthday gift this weekend (my cousin who is turning 90 Sunday) so decided to try it in feather and fan to make it a little more feminine looking. See what you think......


That is really beautiful, love the multi coloured yarn. Your cousin should love it.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I see most of the scarves have used garter stitch on the points. A good point (no pun intended). The lacy one is terrific! I really like them all. Good work, gals!


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey it looks great now I would like the pattern could you please tell me where I can get it too.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

duarteshelia said:


> Hey it looks great now I would like the pattern could you please tell me where I can get it too.


Here is the link to the garter stitch one, to make the changes just use any stitch you like.
Cheers Helen

http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm


----------



## time2smile (Aug 2, 2011)

The ones I made in the K3 P1 pattern (photos above) comes from Patternworks when you buy 1 skein of Koigu yarn. You get to choose a free pattern - this one is called neck cozy. http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/883.htm


----------



## time2smile (Aug 2, 2011)

Luckyginger - The feather and fan version turned out beautifully! Very feminine.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much Im going to start on it today.


----------



## Rachelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Love this link Kiwi. Very interesting. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

This is beautiful.... I love it. When I saw it this morning, it occurred to me that this would be a beautiful item to make as Christmas gifts with different stitch patterns. Your has inspired me even further in that regard!!!! Love it!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Love the Feather and Fan version, too. It is do dainty and love your choice in color.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Lovely, Helen. Can you please tell me how many garter stitches you did on each edge? Thanks.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Helen Hawkins said:


> Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.


This is the prettiest I've ever seen. My favourite colour and I really do prefer it the way you have knit it with the sticking stitch center. So beautiful.


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

I have finished it but I have not taken any pics yet . It turned out great.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Having worked for lawyers for many years.... I don't think after all this time, the copyright would not have expired. Plus, any knitter can experiment and make it happen. 

The pattern is a piece of cake!

They are all lovely. 

I am making a "boy's version" now for my daughter-in-law's nephew... making the bow-tie part more "square"... 

My mind is just constantly working with this scarf....

LOL

Christmas list might be solved with this scarf!

MaryAnn


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I really like this! Love the color red you chose. I bought some Lion Brand "Amazing" to try one of these out. I have to find a pattern for the bow knot scarf.


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> I really like this! Love the color red you chose. I bought some Lion Brand "Amazing" to try one of these out. I have to find a pattern for the bow knot scarf.


Here is link to free pattern
Cheers Helenhttp://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks! I couldn't find where I stored the "link" for the pattern!

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

On the K3, P1.... is that knit in the round?

If you knit it back and forth FLAT, do you purl on the reverse side?

Is it a multiple of 5 + 2 stitches?

Thanks....

MaryAnn


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Meditation601 said:


> On the K3, P1.... is that knit in the round?
> 
> If you knit it back and forth FLAT, do you purl on the reverse side?
> 
> ...


Hi Maryann,
It is knitted flat. knit all sts on the right side knit 3 purl till last 3 sts then knit these. You do the increases in the first k 3.
Sorry I don't understand your 5 + 2 stitches part.
Cheers Helen


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

With many patterns, when there are directions for achieving a pattern, there is a reference as to the multiple of stitches..... If you clickon any of these stitches, it will say something like ....

Pattern: 4 +2 stitches.... it tells you the pattern is achieved by it being worked over a specific number of stitches....

Click on this site and click on a pattern and you will understand what I mean. It seems that I once made a vest in this K3, P1 pattern... but I didn't remember if I knit it in the round or if I had to turn it over andwhat I did on the second row.

I'm sorry I am not making myself clear! Darn!

Maryann

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches.htm


----------



## time2smile (Aug 2, 2011)

K3 P1 is knit flat on a multiple of 4 stitches. On the reverse side start with K1 P1 then K3 P1 across ending with K2. The P1 gives an overall result of a knit stitch column with garter stitch in between - and this is on both sides. It is identical front to back.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you SO VERY MUCH. I appreciate you helped straighten my brain out! LOL

MaryAnn


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

This is a great pattern, a friend and I have made this little scarf in nicer quality yarn for gifts. These little scarves look great and are so warm tucked under your winter coat, someone suggested angora or angora blend would be so nice around your neck. Thanks for sharing Helen.

PS the pass through loop is a bit tricky but once you learn how it really is easy.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> This is a great pattern, a friend and I have made this little scarf in nicer quality yarn for gifts. These little scarves look great and are so warm tucked under your winter coat, someone suggested angora or angora blend would be so nice around your neck. Thanks for sharing Helen.
> 
> PS the pass through loop is a bit tricky but once you learn how it really is easy.


It is tricky..I am having trouble getting it to be tidy. one side is great, but the other side is so loose at the beginning. What am I doing wrong? Any tips/hints? Thx, Sue


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Your instruction was a blessing. The K1 P1 at the beginning was the perfect answer...

Thanks, thanks, thanks!

MaryAnn


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

This pattern was published in the Martha Stewart magazine on January, 2009. I first saw the magazine in a Doctor's waiting room. I was going to ask the receptionist to copy the pattern for me and guess what? Someone had torn the page out. I finally found it by going to her Web Site and searching.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

they are so lovely aren't they Maryann,I plan to make myself some different coloured ones for Winter,will be so cozy.
Charlotte,did you rip the Kinitting pattern out of the book in the Drs. lol I wonder how many of us over the years have done that..I have a couple of imes *blushing*


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Always slip the first stitch knit wise and you will have a nice neat edge,my Mum taught that to me when I was a kid,and that was many years ago now lol


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> they are so lovely aren't they Maryann,I plan to make myself some different coloured ones for Winter,will be so cozy.
> Charlotte,did you rip the Kinitting pattern out of the book in the Drs. lol I wonder how many of us over the years have done that..I have a couple of imes *blushing*


Well no, but I have on the rare occasion taken the whole magazine. I make up for it by taking a stack of magazines to leave when I have a Doctor's appointment. LOL


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

yes I usually ask the Receptionist,and she says 'Help yourself' yes I have also taken piles of books to the Drs. rooms too, magazines are very expensive to buy today, when I was living in New Zealand I would get a couple of mags each week,but today I probably would have to choose carefully,I like to get a mag if it has good knitting patterns in,they are always good value then<3


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I do that also!

When I knit "Dorothy's hat" I did that on the border on both sides of the cable... and it gave the entire hat a really nice touch!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kiwi.... I used to do that also with taking magazines, etc. to the Dr.'s office. It seems the Drs. subscribe to Fishing and Hunting magazines (or Time and Newsweek) and boring mens magazines. They always loved the ones I took in! LOL


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Alas! Now I subscribe to Knitting and Crochet magazines. 

Stopped the Redbook, Parade, Good Housekeeping, etc.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

When I moved to USA 8years ago from New Zealand,I left behind in my garage a huge cabinet full to the brim with wonderful knitting patterns that I had gathered up most of my life, I actully knew everything I had out there, and could amuse myself for several hours sometime sitting out in my garage on a stool looking through my patterns.
I also had so fabulous Magazines (with knitting patterns of cause) I have lived in USA for 8years now,and leaving my fabulous knitting patterns for someone else I still suffer from the withdrawals, you knitters would have gone crazy for them,would have been gold for a knitter!!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Through your words, I know what a treasure they were. 

So sorry you had no way to ship them to the US...

Thank you for sharing your sweet "memory" with us!

MaryAnn


----------



## b. Walker (May 23, 2011)

birkdaleknitter said:


> I love this Helen - could you tell me where to find the pattern please.


me, too. Would love this pattern. Do you share your patterns? If so, my e-mail is (address removed). I would love to make the red one with the changes. LOVE IT thanks so much


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

b. Walker said:


> birkdaleknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I love this Helen - could you tell me where to find the pattern please.
> ...


Here it is, I knitted it in stocking stitch with the first and last 3 stitches in garter stitch.
Cheers Helen
http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Laughing at Helen,you started it all Helen lol


----------



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Laughing at Helen,you started it all Helen lol


Hmmmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

lol


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

love the stockinette one - looks so femine

would you be able to share directions

thanks ever so much
dorothy

cant wait to start on christmas gifts


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

O.k. I am a new knitter when the pattern refers to the square needles that you move the stitches off too is that like the same thing you move the stitches off to if you are creating the cord stitch. not the right word but my mind has gone blank.


Helen Hawkins said:


> Changed the pattern on this one and did it in stocking stitch with a garter stitch border, think I like it best.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

When you slip the first st are you adding a stitch to the pattern or just slipping what the pattern calls for?


Kiwi_knitter said:


> The length is entirely up to the knitter,I do not like anything too tight around my neck,so I made my bow scarf longer,very easy to knit..make sure at the beginning of every row you slip the first stitch,this will give a nice even edge. My Mum taught me that years ago,and I always do that with whatever I knit.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

no you just slip the first stitch from 1 needle to the other..all it does is it makes a nice neat edging, much nicer to look at and easier for stitching seams together,is just something my Mum taught me way back and I still do it..Hope that helps Linda


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I got the pattern, and I knitted it up to the last and it didn't turn out right. The pattern says: Next Row: k1, k2tog, k to end. Rep this row to 3 sts on needle....

If I knit 1, knit 2 tog, then k to end, it makes the bow-tie too long. I tried K1, k2tog, k1, k2tog all the way across row. Then rep till 3 sts were left, but that didn't look right either. 

Can anyone help me please? The rest of the scarf looks great. I'm just stuck on this last dec rows.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

That makes sence but wouldn't that throw your pattern off if you slipping the first stitch instead of doing whatever the pattern calls for? Can you tell I am fairly new.


Kiwi_knitter said:


> no you just slip the first stitch from 1 needle to the other..all it does is it makes a nice neat edging, much nicer to look at and easier for stitching seams together,is just something my Mum taught me way back and I still do it..Hope that helps Linda


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

It looks very nice. I would like to try one but have not had the time just yet.


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

Helen! I have printed out the information you supplied for the sea mans hat and all the different sizes that you pictured. I'm TRYING to figure out a hat for an eight years old granddaughter. I am using Lambs pride Worsted mohair./wool 

4-½ stitches per inch with size 8 needle. (just to give you an estimate of what this yarn will knit up like) 

I do wish to knit this same sea mans hat for her. Its a great hat. When you knit a smaller one as pictured in pink on the photo you provided, - - Do I understand correctly that the difference in sizes of all 4 of these hats is caused solely by the choice of needle and yarn? I have no idea as to the "ply" of this yarn I wish to use. 

You are so knowledgable and I would appreciate it if you could find a time to reply to this question. I know how busy we all are right now, so any comment you have about this post would be most helpful. 

I think you, in any event for the other post concerning the sea mans hat. This is such a fantastic site!!


----------



## dunflyin (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm laughing, because I figured it out myself merely by reading what you wrote. But that doesn't prevent me from again giving you thanks for your input on this site. I wish you a very happy holiday season! Annie


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Lovely work and great color for the holidays.


----------

